# Breeding stag beetles (lucanus cervus) for local area



## Pole (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys, when I first came to England I always found a large number of stag beetles. Six years later, I am lucky to find a few. So I have been planning a breeding program to increase the number of them in the local area around me, and I was wondering if you guys had some advice on how I should do it. thanks.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Nice idea, haven't a clue how to help, maybe try on crawly critter pages rather than wildlife, more cvhance of a response I would have thought, good luck :2thumb:


----------

